# Wall hanger recommendation for headless guitars?



## Buthter (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi guys. I just put in an order for a Kiesel V7 and I'm starting to look at mounting options. I know there are plenty of other headless guitar owners here, so I thought I'd fish for some recommendations.

Anybody got a favorite wall hanger setup that doesn't hold the guitar by the headstock? Or are all horizontal wall mount systems pretty much the same?


----------



## PBGas (Dec 4, 2017)

I was thinking either of these:

https://www.stringswing.com/product/cc151-1pc-horizontal-holder
Or
https://www.stringswing.com/product/cc151-1pc-horizontal-holder


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 5, 2017)

Put an eyescrew in the tip of the neck and then you can just hang it from any hook in the ceiling or nail on the wall.


----------



## takotakumi (Dec 5, 2017)

I used to use this back when I had Vader:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DIGBV8I/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## cardinal (Dec 5, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> Put an eyescrew in the tip of the neck and then you can just hang it from any hook in the ceiling or nail on the wall.



Yeah haha, I guess you could replace the strap pins with eye hooks a la EVH and then hang it upside down from a hook...


----------

